# Madrid overrules Catalonia's ban on bullfighting



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Bullfighting ban in Catalonia is cancelled as it is 'part of Spain's heritage'



> SPAIN’S CONSTITUTIONAL COURT has cancelled a bullfighting ban in Catalonia in what is likely to exacerbate tensions between Madrid and the separatist region, and drew an outcry from animal activists.
> The decision represents a significant victory for supporters of the centuries-old tradition who have long sparred with animal rights organisations that believe bullfighting is a cruel, anachronistic event.
> In a statement, the court argued bullfighting was classified as part of Spain’s heritage, and therefore a decision on banning it was a matter for the central government and not for semi-autonomous regions.
> The ban has been declared “unconstitutional and void,” it said.
> ...


Now the PP will insist that the Constitutional Court is politically neutral ...


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Bloody shame. Hope Catalonia can find a way around it.

In the early 70s it also looked like bullfighting might be banned (but nationally) as more and more Spanish turned against it or lost interest - unfortunately that was followed by a resurgence.

Bullfighting is also an issue in parts of southern France - in July it was removed from national heritage and in some areas have been trying to ban it.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

The Catalans have plenty of their own nasty ways to treat bulls. This is just the "foreign" one that they wanted to get rid of.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Turtles said:


> The Catalans have plenty of their own nasty ways to treat bulls. This is just the "foreign" one that they wanted to get rid of.


We want ban all types of bulls,the local (south of Catalonia, Terres del Ebre, we are ashamed ) and the" imported".
Today the spanish judges have try to ban the XXI century, but as catalan politics say today, in Catalonia never more will have bullfights.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Bullfighting ban in Catalonia is cancelled as it is 'part of Spain's heritage'
> 
> 
> 
> Now the PP will insist that the Constitutional Court is politically neutral ...


Both are garbage PP and CC. but however we must give them thanks for help us to get the independence, without they will be more difficult.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

:llama:


Turtles said:


> The Catalans have plenty of their own nasty ways to treat bulls. This is just the "foreign" one that they wanted to get rid of.


Well, yes. The Catalans strove to make their Correbous burning bull festival a protected heritage event. 
Maybe if they abolished Correbous, we'd listen to their lectures more.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

webmarcos said:


> :llama:
> 
> Well, yes. The Catalans strove to make their Correbous burning bull festival a protected heritage event.
> Maybe if they abolished Correbous, we'd listen to their lectures more.


You refer to "the Catalans" as if they are a unified group all wanting the same thing. This simply isn't true, it's no more meaningful than saying "the British" voted to leave the EU when only a third of them did.

Some Catalans support the Correbous, some don't. It's the same with independence - as we would find out if they were allowed to have a legal referendum.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> You refer to "the Catalans" as if they are a unified group all wanting the same thing. This simply isn't true, it's no more meaningful than saying "the British" voted to leave the EU when only a third of them did.
> 
> Some Catalans support the Correbous, some don't. It's the same with independence - as we would find out if they were allowed to have a legal referendum.


There are people in the rest of Spain who don't support the bulls business either.
That is why I get annoyed by the Catalan tendency to profess superiority over the rest of Spain (and I accept it is only the nationalist morons who do this) by an alleged dislike of bullfighting, whilst at the same time doing nothing about the bull burning festival in their own backyard...
Having said that I suppose we are no different. Whether it is badger baiting, dog fighting or inhumane chick shredding, plenty of dire treatment of animals in our country of origin.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Any step that reduces cruelty should surely be welcomed.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Don't knock Cataluña/Catalunya. It's the economic powerhouse of Spain http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/05/catalonia-is-critical-contributor-to-spains-economy.html. It abounds with innovation and creativity. It is as much future-oriented as it is proud of its history and culture, maybe more so. And it abounds with free-thinkers.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

EverHopeful said:


> Any step that reduces cruelty should surely be welcomed.


As someone who works with abandoned and maltreated animals on a daily basis...I couldn't agree more.

We want to persuade our Ayto to ban the sale of live animals in garden centres etc.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> As someone who works with abandoned and maltreated animals on a daily basis...I couldn't agree more.
> 
> We want to persuade our Ayto to ban the sale of live animals in garden centres etc.


Good luck!

Madrid is trying to ban the display of live animals in pet shop windows, to try and eliminate impulse-buying. The PP are opposing it though, because business interests are more important. 

Animal rights: Madrid seeks ban on displaying live pets in store windows | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Madrid is trying to ban the display of live animals in pet shop windows, to try and eliminate impulse-buying. The PP are opposing it though, because business interests are more important.
> 
> Animal rights: Madrid seeks ban on displaying live pets in store windows | In English | EL PAÍS


Confused...
I thought it was already banned as from 2011. It's banned in Madrid and Catalonia


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Confused...
> I thought it was already banned as from 2011. It's banned in Madrid and Catalonia


Maybe it's already banned in the city and this is the region? Don't know! I did hear it on the news recently which is what prompted me to search for the article.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd be interested to have more information, useful ammunition for us. I've persuaded an Estepona Concejala and member of Malaga Diputacion to visit the perrera Monday to discuss an initiative from the Council.


----------



## AlexRos (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm very glad about it) Catalonia cannot make its own rules (independently on what I think about the corridas de toros)


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

AlexRos said:


> I'm very glad about it) Catalonia cannot make its own rules (independently on what I think about the corridas de toros)


Don't worry in a few months we will create our own laws.


----------



## AlexRos (Nov 6, 2016)

mickbcn said:


> Don't worry in a few months we will create our own laws.


I'm not worrying at all, those who disobey the laws of Spain will be in jail very soon.

For example, the mayor of Berga, Montse Venturos, is being investigated by the court for not removing the separatist Catalan flag (estelada) from the Ayuntamiento of the Spanish city of Berga. 

Detienen a una alcaldesa de la CUP por no retirar la bandera 'estelada' en el Ayuntamiento | Diariocrítico.com
Colau is under investigation too, actually.


More will come!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

AlexRos said:


> I'm not worrying at all, those who disobey the laws of Spain will be in jail very soon.
> 
> For example, the mayor of Berga, Montse Venturos, is being investigated by the court for removing the separatist Catalan flag (estelada) from the Ayuntamiento of the Spanish city of Berga.
> 
> ...


He he, dream is free,spaniard!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't take sides in these separatist debates, but I was wondering the other day ... A lot of Andalusian friends say they can't stand the Catalans (and tease me for supporting Barça), yet they are horrified at the idea of losing them!

A referendum is the only answer. Bring the pros and cons into the open and let the people decide. It worked for Scotland.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't take sides in these separatist debates, but I was wondering the other day ... A lot of Andalusian friends say they can't stand the Catalans (and tease me for supporting Barça), yet they are horrified at the idea of losing them!
> 
> A referendum is the only answer. Bring the pros and cons into the open and let the people decide. It worked for Scotland.


They are not horrified for loose the catalan, they are horrified for loose the money of the catalan, is tipical spanish, we are paying a loooot of money (16.000.000.000 each year )and only receive insults from Spain, who want remain in Spain?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alex Ros is possibly a dubious poster and has had posts deleted on the French forum. Just saying.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

EverHopeful said:


> Alex Ros is possibly a dubious poster and has had posts deleted on the French forum. Just saying.


Internet is full of this kind of person, they are very bussy now,they have few time,
hehe


----------

